# Effexor to Sam E/5 htp/Ltheanine



## VinVega71 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have been on effexor for around 3 years now and found it works pretty well for my moderate anxiety and depression. I am pretty sick of the side effects however. I am going to ween off and switch to something more tolerable in hopes of similar medication results. Any thoughts on Sam E, 5 HTP, or Ltheanine. I would like to combine two of these if possible but not sure of the risks involved. I am going to the doc this week but the doctors I have seen havent exactly been to understanding of the illness. Any thoughts?

thanks,


----------



## VinVega71 (Aug 18, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Instead of 5HTP, try tyrosine first thing in the morning, fasted. Also, get magnesium and taurine. These things should help wean off the widthdrawal symptoms.

There plenty of other options, just search this forum!


----------

